# Any Bourkes Parakeet owners about?



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

This is a difficult one! LOL

I have a Bourkes parakeet - and have always thought she was a Ruby .... but tonight, she was rubbing her vent area on the edge of a feeder, almost as if she was mimicking what her neigbour, the male budgie does (the wild thing! LOL). 

Now, I had a good look at her (or his??) vent - the skin is a good colour, no rash or irritation that I can see, no mites or other creepy crawlies, no pinnies.No obvious egg bum either. 

I guess to know for sure, I'll have to get a DNA done - but thought maybe someone here might know if this is "common" behaviour of a (possibly) lone male Bourkes? Is Ruby really a Reuben? :laugh:


----------



## Twitter09 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have 2 female Bourkes and they *don't* do "the wild thing" (and I have a male Budgie than *does*), if that's any help!



Unfortunately though, my female Bourkes occasionally lay eggs. Since I have no male Bourke, they will never hatch... but I let them sit on them, as long as they want, so they don't lay more. 


Then eventually, after a few weeks, they suddenly loose interest and are back to normal.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Post up a picture of your bourke. Some mutatioms are tricky to sex


----------

